# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  چگونه می شود عکس را توی متن ایمیل آورد و ارسال کرد

## spicirmkh

سلام 

چگونه می شود عکس را توی متن ایمیل آورد و ارسال کرد و نه بصورت ضمیمه (Attch)

من توانستم متن را بصورت HTML بفرستم و  حتی عکس را هم گذاشتم اما وقتی ارسال کردم 

عکس نیاورد

راهی که بود عکس را در سایت بگذارم و از آنجا دانلود کند 

اما می خواهم  عکس همراه با ایمیل داخل متن بیاورم مثل کارهای تبلیغاتی که انجام می دهند .

با تشکر

----------


## 3nitro

همون طور که گفتید باید ایمیل رو به صورت html بفرستید و این بستگی به این داره که گیرنده قابلیت گرفتن به صورت html رو فعال کرده باشه یا نه . بر فرض فعال باشه . شما اگه مطمئن هستید که به صورت html فرستادید و html هم دیده شد باید دید آدرس عکس رو به چه صورت دادین ؟! میشه کد html رو بذارید ؟؟؟

----------


## spicirmkh

[code]
..
..
HTML = HTML & "  <tr>"
HTML = HTML & "    <td height=""131"">"
HTML = HTML & "	<p align=""center"">&nbsp;  "
HTML = HTML & "		</td>"
HTML = HTML & "  </tr>"
HTML = HTML & "</table>"
HTML = HTML & "<p>&nbsp;	</p>"
HTML = HTML & "</body>"
HTML = HTML & ""


		Dim MyCDONTSMail , ADD


			add = "youremail@mail.ir"

			Set MyCDONTSMail = CreateObject("CDONTS.NewMail") 
			MyCDONTSMail.BodyFormat=0 
			MyCDONTSMail.MailFormat=0 
			MyCDONTSMail.Body=HTML 
			MyCDONTSMail.From= "myemail@mail.ir"
			MyCDONTSMail.to = add
			MyCDONTSMail.Subject="Standard Service Pack 2004 " 

			MyCDONTSMail.Send 
			set MyCDONTSMail=nothing 
			Response.Write " Send Emails address = "& ADD %><p><%



%>

[code/]


lمن 2 راه آدرس دهی کردم مستقیم و هم روی سایت مستقیم که نمی شود مثل    img/test.jpg
توی Frontpage درست کار میکند اما وقتی ارسال می کنم آدرس پیدا نمی کند 
اما اگر دیده باشید خود Outlook می تواند مستقیم توی متن ایمیل تصویر بگذارد 

با تشکر

----------


## 3nitro

ببخشید تگ img یا عکستون کو ؟ اگر آدرستون هم مشکل نداشته باشه باید حتما بیاد . مشکل فنی یا اشتباه کوچکی کردید وگرنه با این توضیحاتی که دادید همه چیز سالمه .

----------


## spicirmkh

سلام 

من برنامه را ضمیمه می کنم 
 این برنامه عکس Pic1  را روی هارد من می خواند و pic2 را از سایت 
حال می خواهم عکس همراه ایمیل در متن باشد نه بصورت ضمیمه attach  
مثل ایمیل تبلغاتی 

با تشکر

----------

